# Mobility problem After 3rd Adequan injection



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear this about precious Cosmo, Barnaby had the same problem with his rear right leg turning in but it was more of an ongoing issue in his senior years, he was taking Metacam but not any injections of any kind. Sorry I can't be of much help but am sending a million positive thoughts and hugs to you and your gorgeous boy, such worry for you after everything he's gone through. Keep us posted, I'll stop back later to check on my forum favourite x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I found this thread, hope it's helpful. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-long-term-effectiveness-use-other-aids.html


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Sophie had just finished her loading dosage and had one more injection and was due her next one when a tumor on her liver ruptured and we had to let her go.

She had been on Cosequin for a year and also fish oil. Once on the Adequan her fish oil was cut back but she still got two 1000 caps a day.

She was 11 years 5 weeks old when we adopted her from her original owners and 12 yrs 9 months when we lost her. She came to us with very bad knees and hips. Her knees bowed out and her back feet turned in and she made me think of a bow legged cowboy. The Cosequan helped for a while. She was put on the Adequan AND a very low dosage of pain killer, Meloxicam --1/4 tablet a day. I could not believe the improvement in her mobility so fast. She actually wanted to start taking short walks again.

The last day she couldn't get up without help and staggered and when she went to pee she just sat down and peed. Walked a little more--after I help her get her back end up--and just laid down and never attempted to go up. turns out it was because she was bleeding out and not getting enough oxygen to her muscles.

And boy do I understand that. I had had a horrible burning in my left leg for a couple of years if I walked any distance as from the car to inside the sotre Turns out Ihad a 100 blockage in that leg and was not getting enough oxygen to the muscles. Three weeks ago they put two stents in my leg and now Jerry can't keep up me. I cry when I think of how her body must have felt.

Anyway, sorry I got off topic, but it is possible your Cosmo needs a very low pain killer as Sophie did for a while. Good luck.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have no experience with this so I have nothing useful to say except that I am keeping both you and Cosmo in my thoughts and I hope he will be doing better soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I used Adequan for many years with my dogs, and know multiple foster dogs through the rescue that received it for many months. I have several friends that have used it long term. I have never heard of this type of reaction to Adequan. 

I hope your boy recovers well. I'm so sorry he's having trouble.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How is Cosmo doing today?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> How is Cosmo doing today?


 Thanks for checking on your nephew. He isn't better, but he isn't any worse. I don't know what happened. All I know is his rt leg was getting a little stiffer so I asked about trying Adequan, hoping it would stave off having to give him painkillers. He showed improvement with the first two shots. Got him to the vet's with no problems. Took him Thurs. for the third shot. Got him home and he was so wobbly he could barely walk. Either they hit a nerve when they gave him the shot, or he struggled and hurt himself. Worse case scenario is he had another stroke, but I don't think so. Whatever the cause , it's still my fault. He is better than he was on Thurs., but still not right. I can't believe I did this to him....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Please, please don't blame yourself, you did what you thought was best and it's what we all do, I know how much you worry but hopefully he'll improve a little more over the coming days. It's so incredibly hard to see them struggling but noone could love Cosmo more than you and the decisions you make now and in the future are all in his best interest. Be kind to yourself you should not feel bad!. Keeping you and Cosmo in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Please, please don't blame yourself, you did what you thought was best and it's what we all do, I know how much you worry but hopefully he'll improve a little more over the coming days. It's so incredibly hard to see them struggling but noone could love Cosmo more than you and the decisions you make now and in the future are all in his best interest. Be kind to yourself you should not feel bad!. Keeping you and Cosmo in my thoughts and prayers.


I wanted to tell you the same thing but Swishy said it best. Please do not blame yourself. You were trying to help Cosmo. No one could take better care of him than you do. He knows that and so do all of us. I am sending good thoughts and prayers to both of you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to see how Cosmo is doing, hugs and medicinal bananas sent x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to see how Cosmo is doing, hugs and medicinal bananas sent x


Thanks, Swish. He's been getting his medicinal banana (laced with his thyroid meds) every day. He's not really much better, and it's been a week. He's still having trouble with balance in his rear end/legs. I have to brace him when he lifts a leg to urinate so his doesn't fall over, and pull up on his harness to help him when he defecates so he doesn't collapse and do the splits. He's having trouble laying down, too. It's breaking my heart. He was doing so well, all things considered, until now. It's hard for me to even talk about this. Sorry to complain so much. I really appreciate you checking in on him. He's on tramadol, but I don't think it's helping. I'm going to check with the vet tomorrow to see if something else might help. Thanks again for asking about my boy....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You're not complaining, you're just worried!. I'm really sorry to hear that he's still having problems, I hope the vet can give you an alternative to the tramadol that will help him. Barnaby had periods of losing his balance and then days where he was much better, I hope this will be the case for our dear Cosmo. I'm keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that Cosmo isn't doing much better. I just want you to know I am sending good thoughts and prayers for your sweet boy and also for you. I know how hard this is. I've been there. Cosmo is an amazing boy with more courage and strength than most dogs on the planet and you are an amazingly loving owner. Please know many of us are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just checking to see how Cosmo is doing today and sending him some pets.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

G-bear said:


> Just checking to see how Cosmo is doing today and sending him some pets.


Me too!, hoping he's doing better today. Cosmo you're worrying your Auntie, feel better soon sweet boy, all your friends on dawgie chat are praying for you xx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo is doing okay. He's taking this a whole lot better than I am. He maintains his cheerful, upbeat attitude. This is just another little speed bump as far as he's concerned. If I had his attitude I could have done something much more positive with my life. My husband took him out earlier this afternoon for a potty break. A fire truck went by with it's siren on. Very exciting for Coz. My husband had to bend over and hug him to keep him from pulling, then suddenly Coz let out a long deep howl. Fire trucks bring out the beagle in him! He seems a bit better today, at least I'd like to think so. Thanks for thinking of him.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to hear he is doing a bit better today! He is such an amazing boy. I, too, wish I had his attitude. That boy of yours never gives up and I am truly in awe of him. Please give him hugs from me and Bailey sends him a sloppy golden kiss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so glad he's feeling a bit better, I laughed at the howling at the firetruck as Barnaby only ever howled once in his life and that was at a firetruck!, these boys of ours certainly have alot in common. I hope you all have a great weekend together, hugs sent to you and Cosmo x


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm glad that Cosmo is having a better day and that he had a good howl at the fire truck. I hope you have some snuggling time with him this weekend. 

Tramadol with metacam seemed to help with my girl... but I know that each dog is different. I also found that those all weather entrance rugs from the home stores that had the raised and textured surfaces were easier for her to get a bit of a grip on with her feet to help with the slipping. She had kind of her own little track of rugs to navigate  

Sending all positive thoughts your way.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just sending good thoughts.for you and Cosmo


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to see how Cosmo is doing, hope he's feeling better. Happy Thanksgiving to you all x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for checking on your nephew, Swishy. He's improving. He's less wobbly than he was. He's a little doped up on tramadol and muscle relaxers, but that doesn't stop him from checking out how the turkey is cooking when he hears his dad open the oven door! His attitude and appetite are still good. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's really wonderful news, I hope you all enjoy your Thanksgiving Dinner, please give Cosmo an extra slice from me!.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad the Cosmo is doing better. I hope you save a turkey leg for that beautiful boy of yours


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Turkey Day Cosmo! I hope you were able to enjoy some of the goodies


----------

